# Opening for First Day of Red Snapper Season!



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I just had a customer cancel the opening day of snapper season he had reserved. The June 1 date is now open again with us so if you are interested in catching the big ones the day the season opens give us a call,pm or email. These fish have had no pressure since August and trust me, the big ones are hungry! :toast


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I now have May 27th-June 1 booked. I still have a few days after June 1 open...thanks:toast


----------

